# UKC CH Quest Back in Black "Sting"



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I just got the proofs from our last UKC show. Im pretty happy with the pics but I can really see where I goofed on his clip this last time. lol Im still happy with the results though. 

Anyhow, here's Sting at 6 months old.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a beautiful boy!!! And congrats again on your new UKC champion.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome Jenn , I don't understand how the photo thing works ? is it paid for by the club or do you have to pay for the result pics ?


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Awesome pics and congratulations! He is so beautiful!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> Awesome Jenn , I don't understand how the photo thing works ? is it paid for by the club or do you have to pay for the result pics ?


One of the Pit Bull breeders (Apryl Hall) bring's her camera and takes pro pic's either after the show of your dog or after each show with the judge. Its just a small side business of her's. 

She happens to be a friend of our's from when we first started showing Pit Bulls.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> One of the Pit Bull breeders (Apryl Hall) bring's her camera and takes pro pic's either after the show of your dog or after each show with the judge. Its just a small side business of her's.
> 
> She happens to be a friend of our's from when we first started showing Pit Bulls.



O ok lol April owns blueprint kennels right ?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_A great big congratulations to you and Sting! He sure is handsome!_


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Aww, he looks great! Congrats again.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Looking good  Congrats again on his title, that was quick  Love the outside pictures


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Jenn, Sting is just soooooo handsome, and gets better looking all the time. Bet it's a lot of hard work keeping him in his show coat, but he sure does look nice. Congrats again with your accompishments with Sting. BTW how is your hubbies german shephard pup doing? Bet it's growing like crazy.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

what a handsome fella! I love # 5 and 6 - his color is beautiful!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Good for you!!!
Sting is stunning.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Jenn, Sting is just soooooo handsome, and gets better looking all the time. Bet it's a lot of hard work keeping him in his show coat, but he sure does look nice. Congrats again with your accompishments with Sting. BTW how is your hubbies german shephard pup doing? Bet it's growing like crazy.


Roxy, yes thats Apryl from Blue Print Kennels. She recently just got herself two Amstaffs and the male in particular is to die for right now. He is only 7 months but a well bred Amstaff. You'll have to take a look. 

He makes me almost want another Amstaff again. 

Fuzbutz, about the Sheperd puppy. She was re-homed on Wednesday morning to a wonderful couple. My husband realized that he didnt have the time to put into her right now and felt it would be best. It was a sad day (yes I even cryed) but Im glad he realized it now rather then later. I had her potty trained, crate trained, sitting and behaving pretty politely. I was trying to do what I could with her with out her becoming attached to me. I have enough to do with Poodles, pit and rat terrier. I didnt have the time to compensate for him having no time. She lives in Ceres now with a couple that only has dogs. Her new mommy is the manager in Petsmart grooming department. The couple reported that she is doing well and they love her. Yea!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Also, thanks everyone for the nice replys. I love him!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Awesome Jenn , I don't understand how the photo thing works ? is it paid for by the club or do you have to pay for the result pics ?


Roxy, I just wanted to add the AKC photo's appear to be diff from the UKC, the AKC are taken the day of the show, then they send them to you in the mail, 2 ususally and if you don't like them you don't open the plastic and send them back, after you open the plastic you aer obligated to purchase at least 1 of the photos. The second one if unwanted you send back with the payment for the one you keep.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> Roxy, I just wanted to add the AKC photo's appear to be diff from the UKC, the AKC are taken the day of the show, then they send them to you in the mail, 2 ususally and if you don't like them you don't open the plastic and send them back, after you open the plastic you aer obligated to purchase at least 1 of the photos. The second one if unwanted you send back with the payment for the one you keep.


Some UKC show's have the same ruitine with pics as AKC does. I had my Ch win pic with my APBT taken from a photographer and they sent me the pic a few weeks later.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Roxy, yes thats Apryl from Blue Print Kennels. She recently just got herself two Amstaffs and the male in particular is to die for right now. He is only 7 months but a well bred Amstaff. You'll have to take a look.
> 
> He makes me almost want another Amstaff again.
> 
> Fuzbutz, about the Sheperd puppy. She was re-homed on Wednesday morning to a wonderful couple. My husband realized that he didnt have the time to put into her right now and felt it would be best. It was a sad day (yes I even cryed) but Im glad he realized it now rather then later. I had her potty trained, crate trained, sitting and behaving pretty politely. I was trying to do what I could with her with out her becoming attached to me. I have enough to do with Poodles, pit and rat terrier. I didnt have the time to compensate for him having no time. She lives in Ceres now with a couple that only has dogs. Her new mommy is the manager in Petsmart grooming department. The couple reported that she is doing well and they love her. Yea!



Jenn you already Know I still watch the apbt and amstaff breeders lol 
I went to Aprils page and I was going to email you about the new boy she has ! You Are so RIGHT he makes me want an amstaff now!!!!!!!

Aww sorry to hear that about the GSD , i am glad she found a good home though.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Some UKC show's have the same ruitine with pics as AKC does. I had my Ch win pic with my APBT taken from a photographer and they sent me the pic a few weeks later.


So if you place you have to wait around for the photographer to take placement pictures ?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Can you have someone else take the pictures? Do you have to choose from one that the official show photographer took? Inquiring minds want to know! LOL_


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Can you have someone else take the pictures? Do you have to choose from one that the official show photographer took? Inquiring minds want to know! LOL_


Not sure about that....good question!


----------

